# Hurra, eine reiche Witwe will mir was vererben!



## stieglitz (31 August 2005)

Hurra, ich erhalten 2,5 Mio.$ vererbt/geschenkt. Kommt mir gerade wie gerufen.
2,5 ist zwar ein bisschen wenig, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
(Scheint eine neue Mugu Methode zu sein, hab das so bisher noch nicht gesehen.)



> Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
> Received: from lpanel1.hosttr.com ([212.175.195.20]) by xyzex01.xyz.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.211);
> Wed, 31 Aug 2005 15:41:04 +0200
> Received: (qmail 16873 invoked by uid 48); 31 Aug 2005 13:09:47 -0000
> ...


----------



## Eniac (31 August 2005)

*Re: Hurra, mich beerbt eine reiche Witwe!*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, ich erhalten 2,5 Mio.$ vererbt/geschenkt. Kommt mir gerade wie gerufen.
> 2,5 ist zwar ein bisschen wenig, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
> (Scheint eine neue Mugu Methode zu sein, hab das so bisher noch nicht gesehen.)



Aber nein, die krebskranke Witwe, die im Sterben liegt, ist ein ganz alter Hut. Willst Du mit ihr anbändeln?


Eniac


----------



## stieglitz (2 September 2005)

*Re: Hurra, mich beerbt eine reiche Witwe!*



			
				Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nein, die krebskranke Witwe, die im Sterben liegt, ist ein ganz alter Hut. Willst Du mit ihr anbändeln?
> 
> 
> Eniac


Warum soll ich anbandeln, krieg das Geld ja auch so.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hurra, mich beerbt eine reiche Witwe!*

abert hallo.... 
etz müssen wir uns wohl die 2,5 teilen denn die lady hat mich auch auserkoren das geld im empfang zu nehmen
habe ihr schon einen blumenstrauß geschickt...
na vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch  a paar dollar dazu
grins
mit freundlichem gruß
des zukünftigen millionär
atze


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hurra, mich beerbt eine reiche Witwe!*

Ein über zwei Jahre alter Muguspam sollte immer noch aktiv sein?  erstaunlich


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hurra, mich beerbt eine reiche Witwe!*

Falsch, hier handelt sich es nur um einen ärztlichen Kunstfehler. Die Dame lebt immer noch, obwohl ihr die Ärzte seit Jahren ihren Tod für Morgen voraussagen:scherzkeks:


----------



## stieglitz (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Hurra, mich beerbt eine reiche Witwe!*

Mein Gotte, jetzt hab ich mit der angebandelt, ihr Blumen und Pralinen geschenkt, und hab immer noch keine Kohle gesehen.
Aber vielleicht wirds ja 2008 noch was. 

Guten Rutsch !!!


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Januar 2008)

*AW: Hurra, mich beerbt eine reiche Witwe!*

Die Topic-Überschrift ist nett - wörtlich genommen, "beerbt" derjenige, der das Erbe erhält, nicht der, der es durch Tod verliert.

Heißt hier, dass der Erbe des sterbenden Threadstarters die reiche Witwe ist.


Netter Faux-Pas aus grauer Vorzeit, damals nicht aufgefallen ... :scherzkeks:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: Hurra, eine reiche Witwe will mir was vererben!*

Internet-Betrug: Nigeria-Connection prellt Salzburgerin um 350.000 Euro


> Eine Salzburger Geschäftsfrau ist auf die alte Masche der so genannten Nigeria-Connection hereingefallen und hat insgesamt 350.000 Euro an die Internet-Betrüger überwiesen. In einer E-Mail hatten die Kriminellen der Frau einen Anteil an einer Millionenerbschaft versprochen, falls sie zunächst alle Kosten für Notar, Anwalt und Behörden vorschieße. Weil sie den Trick der Betrüger nicht kannte, glaubte die Frau fest an den versprochenen Reichtum – nun hat sie alle Ersparnisse verloren.


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2010)

*AW: Hurra, eine reiche Witwe will mir was vererben!*



stieglitz schrieb:


> Hurra, ich erhalten 2,5 Mio.$ vererbt/geschenkt. Kommt mir gerade wie gerufen.
> 2,5 ist zwar ein bisschen wenig, aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.
> (Scheint eine neue Mugu Methode zu sein, hab das so bisher noch nicht gesehen.)



Das will ich meinen !
2,5 Mio ist echt wenig
Meine mauritanische 69 Jahre alte Oma Uswatta will mir 20% aus 15,5 Mio USD geben damit sie den Rest von einer "european security company" bekommt damit sie ihn endlich in eine Krebsstiftung einbringen kann :cry:

Aber - das witzige - es geht back to the roots - die Bittschrift kam heute per Fax, einmal vormittags und anscheinend weil ich nicht geldgeil genug war nachmittags gleich noch einmal ...
Mal schauen ob sich das wieder zu einer Welle auswächst
LG Hippo


----------

